# Toy Box



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, thinking I should be adding another future project....New Baby G-daughter arrived....I should be thinking about a toy box or "dress-up" box.....safety considerations should be that no fingers get pinched and is NOT airtight. Has anyone already built one? Mind sharing ideas? (I posted on my album the baby girls pics...naturally lol:yes julie aka (MeMa) aka creative novice


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Almost all of the ww catalogs carry the types of hinges that will not allow the top to slam down on little fingers.
As for air tightness/lack thereof, a few judiciously placed holes in the back would suffice. 
Don't put a latch on the lid!!! I would think that any child that was able to open the lid and crawl in would be able to lift the lid from the inside.

Or, if you are really ambitious, you could incorporate holes in a carved/cut design on the front or ends.

Gene


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*toy box....*

thanx....i like the idea of back side holes as opposed to designed holes.....naturally i won't be embarking on this project for awhile....maybe for next christmas if they have moved back to eastern usa.......i think i would like to build inner boxes with rope handles for it also. i guess i should really be thinking of two toy boxes.....maybe put their names on the fronts. julie


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, two boxes. Then, G-ma can make cushioned pads for each box. Later, they can use them as boot/shoe storage and a place to sit while taking them off/on.
My grandkids will be headed to Okinawa in a month. I may build them boxes for all the toys we'll make them while they are gone. They will be 5 and 7 when they return, four years from now.


----------



## Marktrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I built this one for my granddaughter a few years ago, its from New Yankee plans. Has slow close hinges from Rockler. Made from pine with plywood top & bottom.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*neat!*

really neat idea to put the checker storage tray in it!!!! Nice job julie


----------



## Marktrl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Julie!
Personally, I have never made a toy box but I do have children. However, I would think that rounded corners would be a must. I've seen some of your work on your profile and it's fantastic! Have you thought of designing something in the shape and style of a treasure chest. I know that pirates are considered a boys domain but I think that's a load of you know what. Girls can like these things too. From the pictures of your work, I think you could pull it off with you eyes closed.
Just a thought.
Ken


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*toy chest*

Ken....thanx for the rounded corner suggestion...not sure i would have thought about that (dah). As I have stated here before, i luv antiques....esp antique boxes (handmade toolboxes, saw boxes) and trunks. As far as what style i'll use...the treasure chest sounds neat (stereotyped gender not my problem!....go see the changing trends thread) ....and perhaps i could tackle that later, but i think whatever design i use i imagine it (them) as boxes that can grow too. today a toy chest/dress up trunk...tomo a foot locker....then a memories box.....and back to a baby's trunk....SO...if i ever do get time for this project that is the way i am thinking. I rec'd a reply earlier to consider designs on front with holes in (so it is not air tight) .....so, thinking along that way AND along my long term purpose....i'm thinking about a way to make it not airtight now but bug/airtight later. perhaps a ready to go cover over for the holes (on the inside) ? i can't (i haven't yet...don't think i could) do the kind of work you do...to put any inlay with holes in it into the front. thinking, thinking......something like this i'll mull over for a long time! Mulling over is helped greatly by guys like you and the others who respond. THANK YOU You are all special people!!! 

MeMa ..julie...creative novice


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's one I recently built. I used the new hinges from Rockler and they worked out very well. To be honest I didn't think about rounding everything, as has been mentioned and I think is a good idea. This is also not airtight but probably could use some holes in the rear for safety. I thought I was doing everything OK, but it seems I still have a lot to learn. Oh, incidentally, this is my first post so hello to everyone.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*welcome to the forum*

Welcome and thank you for pictures. Your box looks great! Is it for a child? Did you have plans or did you just wing it? What are the demensions? (all these questions....ha ha , now you'll have to post again!!!)

Nice Work! :yes:


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. This was a commissioned piece for a grandfather. He wanted a toy box to keep at his house and later give to the child. He just told me to make something and gave me the dimensions by holding out his arms and saying...oh, about this wide, about this high, etc. He said he didn't care what I made it of, and we didn't discuss price. It's about 24" wide, 18" deep, and 18" high, curly maple with raised panel curly cherry. I had the wood in the shop and just started building. I have a whiteboard attached to the wall in the shop and kinda draw out simple plans.


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

one other safety feature I put in my toy boxes is to shape the front and sides with a 3/4 inch opening that runs the length of the front and the left and right sides. Round it off. The corners of the box are left at the original length so the top rests on the four corners and not the entire top edge of the box. It leaves a small gap so if a playmate happens to jump on the top of the chest while the kid has his hand on the edge, the top won't crunch his fingers because the corners stop the top. It also ends the air tight issue. And, it looks fine. Howsumever, there is always the chance the little fingers will be on the corners, but at least you reduce the risk.


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

btw, that raised panel and maple box is beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*not-air tight toy box*

Ya Know, i've been thinking and posting about this air tight thing and my thoughts that some day this box might be used for storage...(wool sweaters etc) and trying to design something that the holes could be covered. Ken makes some beautiful scrolled work (check out his album!) so i was thinking about a carved moose or their names with holes in them.......but, the heck with the air tight conversion.....at anytime there could be children around, they can put the sweaters in a bag! 

So i like your idea of the lowered straight edges on the tops of the front and sides. non pinch hinges too. Someone else posted another thread about using good grade ply to make cabinet doors, (i can't find the thread...they showed pictures ....i could use that technique for the sides. i am going to hunt again for that post about the ply ...........


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Julie! It is much appreciated.
Ken


----------

